# Hedgehog nightmare!



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha so I totally had to share the dream (more like nightmare) I had about my hedgehogs last night!

I dreamt that I was cleaning out Puff's cage and that I went to put her in Chloe's cage while I cleaned hers instead of her playpen (just cause you always do weird things in your dreams). But somehow I accidentally put her in Oakley's cage by mistake! While I didn't notice at first and then I did and I was totally freaking out, and that night when I went in to check on her once she was back in her cage, there were babies! (haha don't you love dream time)

I was totally totally freaking out but for some reason I had put shavings in her cage instead of her liner when I was cleaning it so I felt a little better. Then for some other crazy reason all these people had to keep going into my hedgehog room and Puff kept getting stressed out and eating a baby everytime someone went in the room! I have never witnessed such a thing but my mind apparently knew how to make it super gross - the crunching sound and all! ugh! Anyways after she had eaten however many babies she ended up keeping 3 or 4 alive and they were super cute but all I can remember is feeling totally stressed out the rest of the dream!

Haha I'm pretty sure all the posts on here lately about unexpected pregnancies must've gotten my subconscious worried! The whole thing was pretty funny when I woke up, but it definitely confirmed my fear of my hedgies getting pregnant now that I have Oakley!

So for all of you people out there who think having hedgie babies would be cute... remember an unplanned pregnancy is really actually a nightmare!!!

:lol:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I often have a nightmare about bathing Sylvie & then in the dream I unplug the drain while she's in the tub. She then shrinks though & get's sucked down the drain. I try to catch her but just miss. I've had this dream a couple times, slightly different but always in the end her being sucked into/down the drain. Explain that one?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a dream interpretation book. Somehow I don't think wee hedgies are in there! But I have to say, your horrible dreams made me wonder!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

silvercat said:


> I often have a nightmare about bathing Sylvie & then in the dream I unplug the drain while she's in the tub. She then shrinks though & get's sucked down the drain. I try to catch her but just miss. I've had this dream a couple times, slightly different but always in the end her being sucked into/down the drain. Explain that one?


I used to have that same dream except I was the one being pulled down the drain.

SnufflePuff that sounds like a terrible dream. I have had nightmares about my mice getting pregnant. Luckily I have a male hedgehog.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hehe I think it's awesome that we get hedgie dreams. It's a privilege!!! :lol: 
But on the other hand.. they are super stressful.
For about a week I was really really busy at work and I didn't have much time to play with Pineapple. I guess I felt really bad about that and I had this dream where I was driving to work and saw a hedgie on the road so I screeched to a halt and picked it up.
And I'm thinking "Ooh!! This hedgie would make a nice friend for Pineapple so she will have someone to play with!!" So I keep it cupped in my hands and all throughout the night I keep trying to go home to give Pineapple her friend but crazy things keep happening and I'm dodging bullets and **** to keep the hedgie in my hands alive.
I woke up and my hands were actually cupped in a hedgie shape and my fingers were stiff. lol
We hedgie owners and our crazy hedgie worries.. lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

One time about 2 years ago I had a dream that I got two more hedgies in addition to Inky. I remember I loved these new hedgies sooo much, and that I was always over by their cage taking care of them, playing with them, etc. and one day someone came and told me that something smelled so horrible that they went to check and that Inky had died... I had fogotten about him. In my dream I had such an awful mental breakdown and it was so vivid that I've vowed to never own another hedgie while Inky is with me. 

And you can see that that is true to this day. I have many hedgehog cages, and more than enough time and savings to care for more, but I'm happiest when I can focus all my attention on him and just board/foster once in a while.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha glad to hear I'm not the only one who worries about my hedgehogs in my sleep! :lol: 

That sounds like an awful dream LizardGirl, but I'm sure Inky aprpeciates being your one and only!!

I think all hedgie dreams/nightmares can be explained by the fact that we are all just such great owners we never stopping thinking about our little ones!


----------



## KTH5 (Mar 2, 2010)

While we're on this subject, I've had two crazy hedgehog dreams, though they wern't really nightmares, but w/e

The first one was about a month before I got Kipper
I was out in the sea, but right next to a beach. There were a couple pirate ships and I was on one of them on that lookout tower thingy. Below me was a giant bouncy net with a big X in the center. For some weird reason, a hedgehog jumped on it and then I jumped on it. That was such a random dream..

The second one was a couple weeks after I got Kipper, and I looked at Kipper's cage and there was a vertical tube (like you see in hamster cages) that shot striaght up to a huge hedgehog hut. I saw Kipper in the cage, but with another, unknown hedgehog. Sure enough, I tipped open the hut and there were a bunch of cute hedgehog babies there. :lol: 

Sooooooo weird.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I have also had a really weird dream about hedgies! [glad I'm not alone :lol: ]
In the dream, I was walking in a park one aftertoon and I was about to finish climbing a big hill, when I was almost to the top there were like 20,000 hedgehogs :shock: running toward me yelling "Get her, Get her!!"  I was sooo freaked out that night, but I still hold strong to my hedgie-love! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im glad Im not the only one lol  In most of my hedgie dreams my hedgehog finds some way to escape his cage. Then for the whole dream I am running around frantically trying to find him because I think he's gonna get hurt or start hibernating. When I finally find him he's usually in the window sill or climbed the curtains and Im scared because the window is so cold that I spend the rest of the dream trying to warm him up. There's no way for my hedgehog to really escape his cage and we have a super warm climate but I still have that dream over and over and variations of it lol Maybe the cold comes into play because I grew up in an area where it was cold for a good part of the year lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The only dream/nightmare that I can remember ever having about hedgehogs is one that I've had twice, both times different, but similar. In both of the dreams, my house caught on fire. The first time I was home and was able to run upstairs and get Lily before leaving the house, but the second time I had the dream, I was gone when the house caught fire. The firemen didn't know she was there and no one ever got her out before the house burned down.  I woke up from that one and went immediately to her cage to check on her. She, of course, just huffed at me for waking her up. XD I tend to not remember my dreams though, unless they're vivid enough to stick out in my mind, and these ones definitely were. :?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> The only dream/nightmare that I can remember ever having about hedgehogs is one that I've had twice, both times different, but similar. In both of the dreams, my house caught on fire. The first time I was home and was able to run upstairs and get Lily before leaving the house, but the second time I had the dream, I was gone when the house caught fire. The firemen didn't know she was there and no one ever got her out before the house burned down.  I woke up from that one and went immediately to her cage to check on her. She, of course, just huffed at me for waking her up. XD I tend to not remember my dreams though, unless they're vivid enough to stick out in my mind, and these ones definitely were. :?


I have one of those "please save us in case of emergency" animal stickers on the front on my house with all my animals names and species. It even has directions on it to where the hedgehogs are kept...then I have another one on the door to my hedgehog room that says where the hedgehogs cages are and "look under igloo or hat". I kinda doubt a firefighter would go through the trouble of saving 3 hedgehogs, but I know a guy who is one and he said a lot of the guys he works with will always save the pets. He said he would attempt to save my hedgies so having the sign on the doors at least gives me a bit of hope that someone would save them


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a good idea! I think we have a sticker up for our cat and dog, but as we put our cat down a couple months ago, we need to change the sticker. I'll have to add Lily onto it with her cage location, just in case. That's good to know that they'll at least attempt to save the pets!  Hopefully none of us will ever have to worry about this though. *crosses fingers*


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, man, I had this terrible hedgie dream a few weeks ago...
So. I had just finally gotten a hedgie and I took him to the beach for some weird Surf With Your Hedgehog Day. A ton of people and their hedgies were at the beach, and we started surfing with our hedgies. Well, mine fell out of my arms. I looked and looked but I didn't find him. I felt him once but I reached and reached but couldn't grab him. So then I woke up, sure he'd drowned.
Ugh, terrible.
hr


----------

